# HELP!! Question about accidental mating!



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 19, 2009)

First off, please don't flame me, as I didn't realize what situation I was getting into..... I really just need advice. I have already contacted my vet and am waiting her call. I also did research online and can assure you this will never happen again....

This is the situation. A few times a week I walk with my 4 year old unfixed lab Chloe to my friends house for coffee. She has a 3 year old unfixed Laso Apso (<--sp?), Duncan. They are great friends themselves and love to play together while B and I have coffee. 

Well today I went for my usual walk. Chloe and I had not been over for a week due to her being in heat. So fast forward.... We spent about 2 hours visiting while Chloe and Duncan played in the backyard. When it was time to leave I opened the door to call Chloe and found her squated down on the ground with Duncan behind her doing his thing! I yelled at them and Chloe stood up and Duncan fell off.

Her bleeding has stopped and most of the swelling of the vulva had gone down (her tail end is still a little swollen though) and just a little bit of pinkish/yellow discharge was left. I thought we were safe. I realize now from reading that is not necessarily true and will NOT repeat my mistake.

My question is, since most of the vulval swelling has gone down and her vulva is not hanging down like it was, more tipped back toward her tummy and, they didn't get stuck together, and he fell off when I called Chloe, is there still a chance she got pregnant? I am going to do whatever I can to prevent puppies if there is a risk (still waiting on the vet's call) but I am worried and wondering. Any advice or expert knowledge out there?

Heather


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi she could be pregnant(slip mating) take her to the vets for the mismate jab.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't offer any advice except this: someone else here will be able to answer your question, I really hope you get it sorted. Sorry I can't help xx

Hugs xxx


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 19, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi she could be pregnant(slip mating) take her to the vets for the mismate jab.


What does the mismate jab entale? If necessary I will get her fixed but we had planned to mate her with my brother in law's lab at her next heat... Is it a medication they can just give her?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

The mismate jab will abort any pregnancy


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I am by no means an expert but since this isn't a mating you would want then I would suggest that the jab is they way to go, what did the vet say? I know I would if this had happened to me (and yes I know others wouldn't agree but there is no need for more miscellaneous cross breeds)


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 19, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> The mismate jab will abort any pregnancy


thank you so much. I will get that done asap. Do you really think a female lab and male Laso Apso could have mated under those conditions though? And is she still able to have pups worth selling (I thought I read that if a mismate like this happened the female was not of breeding quality anymore) or if I have the mismate jab done is she still ok to mate? She has champion bloodlines and we were really looking forward to breeding her with Wylee (also champion bloodlines) when we had more info on it....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

yes she could be pregnant. If you are planning to mate her - i would suggest some research into breeding too. Ive been told the book of the bitch is very good.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> but we had planned to mate her with my brother in law's lab at her next heat...


I'm concerned that you don't yet know enough to even think about breeding.

Get the mismate jab and then if you are planning to breed her get her health tested first. What even makes you think your brother in law's lab is a suitable match?? Sounds to me like it's just convenience.


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 19, 2009)

reddogs said:


> I am by no means an expert but since this isn't a mating you would want then I would suggest that the jab is they way to go, what did the vet say? I know I would if this had happened to me (and yes I know others wouldn't agree but there is no need for more miscellaneous cross breeds)


Still waiting on my vets call, she is in emergency surgery right now so it might not be until after they close.... I hope tomorrow morning isn't too late!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

she will be fine to mate again after a mismate jab!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> She has champion bloodlines


What is her breeding and what is your brother in laws labs breeding...?



> And is she still able to have pups worth selling


Is that your reason for breeding


----------



## Chloe'sMom (Mar 19, 2009)

Dundee said:


> I'm concerned that you don't yet know enough to even think about breeding.
> 
> Get the mismate jab and then if you are planning to breed her get her health tested first. What even makes you think your brother in law's lab is a suitable match?? Sounds to me like it's just convenience.


I don't know, that is why I said we HOPED to be able to do so, and we have not done so without doing more research. Chloe has been to the vet and has had the ok to be bred. I plan to get more educated before doing so. My brother in law's lab is AKC registered as well and they are not related, hips ok etc. I know I have a lot to learn, thats why we haven't done it yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

i have no idea about her still being suitable to mate - i would have thought so, after more tests to show she hasnt caught anything nasty, but dont quote me on it. 

The jab is definatly the way to go. I have seen dogs mate in all sorts of odd situations, including through kennel bars. I volunteer for a rescue, and another volunteer found 2 dogs in adjoinng runs had formed a tie - so it is possible. I know cats can catch after just one little visit from a tom, so i would have thought dogs can. Is it worth risking it and waiting? - no.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Chloe'sMom said:


> Still waiting on my vets call, she is in emergency surgery right now so it might not be until after they close.... I hope tomorrow morning isn't too late!


no thats fine you have a fairly large window to do the jab i believe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Chloe'sMom said:


> I don't know, that is why I said we HOPED to be able to do so, and we have not done so without doing more research. Chloe has been to the vet and has had the ok to be bred. I plan to get more educated before doing so. My brother in law's lab is AKC registered as well and they are not related, hips ok etc. I know I have a lot to learn, thats why we haven't done it yet.


Have they both been hip scored, elbow scored, eye tested, optigen tested - and proven to be excellent examples of their breed? If so - get a good lab breeder behind you to mentor you through the process of breeding. Is the boy an experienced stud, or will it be a maiden mating from both sides?, does your BIL have any experience at standing a dog at stud (its potentially very dangerous)?

These are questions you need to answer as a minimum before deciding to breed, I'm not trying to flame you - just inform xxxx


----------



## Kazzi (Mar 17, 2009)

First and formost find out if she is pregnant. Then if she is you will have to deal with it. i would not recoment the morning after pill or an abortion as both these are dangerous to your girl and yes I know everyone is going to have a go at you about producing more cross breeds which we don't need and yes they are right but everybody is allowed a mistake in their life and more importantly at this moment in time is your girl, chances are if her vuver has shrunked back to normal then she isn't pregnant as it would remain large if she is? I am glad your girl was the larger of the two breeds or she could be in trouble with giving birth with the size of the puppies. And qiute frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels. I hope she isn't pregnant and i think you aught to leave asking for advice untill you find out she is? If she isn't and you then seriously intent to breed from her properly then you need to come back and ask all your question then we would tell you to get her hip & elbow scored as well as eye tested and what ever other tested are need for your breed and to seriously look at what stud dog you used and whether he has been health tested etc. etc etc.......


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> First and formost find out if she is pregnant. Then if she is you will have to deal with it. i would not recoment the morning after pill or an abortion as both these are dangerous to your girl and yes I know everyone is going to have a go at you about producing more cross breeds which we don't need and yes they are right but everybody is allowed a mistake in their life and more importantly at this moment in time is your girl, chances are if her vuver has shrunked back to normal then she isn't pregnant as it would remain large if she is? I am glad your girl was the larger of the two breeds or she could be in trouble with giving birth with the size of the puppies. And qiute frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels. I hope she isn't pregnant and i think you aught to leave asking for advice untill you find out she is? If she isn't and you then seriously intent to breed from her properly then you need to come back and ask all your question then we would tell you to get her hip & elbow scored as well as eye tested and what ever other tested are need for your breed and to seriously look at what stud dog you used and whether he has been health tested etc. etc etc.......


If you wait till you find out if she is pregnant it will be too late to do anything about it 

If the OP thought she was in 'heat' for just over a week and and the bleeding had turned to a pale discharge, I would say it is quite likely she has caught - it was her fertile time and she obviously allowed the mating. The mismate jab does carry a risk of pyometra, but is certainly not dangerous and nowhere near as risky as having a litter whether cross breeds or pure breeds


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Kazzi said:


> First and formost find out if she is pregnant. Then if she is you will have to deal with it. i would not recoment the morning after pill or an abortion as both these are dangerous to your girl and yes I know everyone is going to have a go at you about producing more cross breeds which we don't need and yes they are right but everybody is allowed a mistake in their life and more importantly at this moment in time is your girl, chances are if her vuver has shrunked back to normal then she isn't pregnant as it would remain large if she is? I am glad your girl was the larger of the two breeds or she could be in trouble with giving birth with the size of the puppies. And qiute frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels.


Jeez What a post. I am appalled at your "and quite frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels" Well IMO It does mean a lot for a new owner to watch their dog become crippled and in pain with HD. 
Th mismate injection is in no way dangerous!!!!! I would say a Labrador size body on Apso legs would be more dangerous


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> And qiute frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels.


I missed that gem, Clueless... 

I agree complete rubbish - the worst case of HD I've seen was in a GSD/Collie cross


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

clueless said:


> Jeez What a post. I am appalled at your "and quite frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels" Well IMO It does mean a lot for a new owner to watch their dog become crippled and in pain with HD.
> Th mismate injection is in no way dangerous!!!!! I would say a Labrador size body on Apso legs would be more dangerous


Well said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuroku (Oct 21, 2008)

clueless said:


> Jeez What a post. I am appalled at your "and quite frankly the hip scores etc don't mean a thing with mongrels" Well IMO It does mean a lot for a new owner to watch their dog become crippled and in pain with HD.
> Th mismate injection is in no way dangerous!!!!! I would say a Labrador size body on Apso legs would be more dangerous


I completely agree with you on that. Similarly I have seen a BeaglexGSD and the dog was born with a hip deformity preventing her from being able to walk properly. It was heartbreaking to watch and even now I am still seeing such crosses being bred.

As this was an accidental mating, prevention is much better than risking the pups being born with such problems. I would personally go for the jab in this case. The health of Mum and Pups should be a much higher priority than profits.

I am in no position to say whether the OP should go ahead with breeding her Lab or not but I would say it's best to do as much research as possible before starting the breeding plans. All breeders have to start somewhere after all but research is key.

It's also worth mentioning that seasons typically last three weeks, with the most fertile period being the second week. So leaving your dog apart from the intact male for only the first week (as I read in the first post) was rather silly. They should've been left apart for the full 3 weeks. Like I said, research!


----------



## Kazzi (Mar 17, 2009)

What I ment by hip scoring in mongrels means nothing is "most people that have a mongrel aren't even aware of what hipscores are":confused1:. Thats the biggest problem with emails what people mean isn't always clear and other people jump to conclusions.: Unfortunately those of us with pedigree dog are all too much aware of how important it is and not even all pedigree breeds do hip scoring?: I did not say they weren't important! :tongue_smilie: I breed German Shepherds and I of all people know how important hipscoring is along with Elbow scoring!!!! I hip & elbow score my girls as well as eye testing etc before breeding and I won't use a boy unless he is also fully health checked with agreeable scores. I am all for the Kennel Club refusing to register any puppies that are from non health tested parents. Unfortunately they have their heads in the sand and do it ass backwards :mad5:by charging people to join their accredited breeders schem which I refuse to do because why should I pay more when I already pay to have my dogs health tested and any buyers of my puppies can see from my adverts that I am a concious breeder trying to improve the health of my breed. I know the kennel club have to cover their added administration cost but surely that should fall on to those that don't health test by raising their registration fees? But we all know they won't change the system as it makes them so much money.:nonod:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The mismate jab can knock their seasons out of whack, so she may not come in the next time you are expecting, but you must get it done asap. You mention she'd stopped bleeding, this is actually when they stand, ie are ready to mate and become pregnant.

You say she has had her hips checked, do you have the scores? Are they suitable for her to be bred from, ie around the BMS? And have you had her elbows done - if you are waiting to have either done, ensure you go to a vet who is competent at taking the x-rays to be submitted to the BVA, as it can make a difference in the scoring results.

Are you aware of the other health tests for labradors? I'm happy to help, in fact I can point you in the direction of both optigen and CNM clinics where you will get a discount for joining in with other labrador owners getting their dog(s) tested at the same time. I'm having Tau CNM tested, its her last health test - bar the current clear eye cert, which will be in place before she's mated in the future.


----------

